# Lovely, friendly white homer (retired racer!) needs good home



## Christine (Feb 19, 2013)

Mr. Bird needs a good home with at least one other healthy pigeon for companionship. He's a pretty white racing pigeon I found lingering for days in a Florida state park (presumably in the midst of his "race"). We're pretty sure it's a male bird, due to certain behaviors, but are not 100% certain about that. What we DO know for sure is that this is a handsome, healthy bird with a great personality--friendly, curious, and seems to love attention. He's lonely, however, and needs a buddy--and a better "set-up" (aviary/roomy enclosure) than he currently has.

We're in north-central Florida, but I'd consider checking out good homes anywhere in the state or in the south, within a reasonable drive. I'm looking for a home with other PET pigeons (pet=never released, for any reason), but might consider a home without other birds if the owner works at home or is retired...i.e., someone who's home a lot and can spend a lot of time with the bird. Please send me a private message if you're interested. Thank you!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Christine said:


> Mr. Bird needs a good home with at least one other healthy pigeon for companionship. He's a pretty white racing pigeon I found lingering for days in a Florida state park (presumably in the midst of his "race"). We're pretty sure it's a male bird, due to certain behaviors, but are not 100% certain about that. What we DO know for sure is that this is a handsome, healthy bird with a great personality--friendly, curious, and seems to love attention. He's lonely, however, and needs a buddy--and a better "set-up" (aviary/roomy enclosure) than he currently has.
> 
> We're in north-central Florida, but I'd consider checking out good homes anywhere in the state or in the south, within a reasonable drive. I'm looking for a home with other PET pigeons (pet=never released, for any reason), but might consider a home without other birds if the owner works at home or is retired...i.e., someone who's home a lot and can spend a lot of time with the bird. Please send me a private message if you're interested. Thank you!


Whats the band number of Mr Bird?


----------



## Christine (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know his band #.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Christine said:


> I don't know his band #.


Oh ok. You stated it was a retired racer, so he would have had a band on one of his legs. I was just curious as to the number incase it happened to be one of mine....LOL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Home given.

Closing topic.


----------

